# Cheap Chicken Recipes



## Taliesin (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am real new to this forum, but I have already found recipes that I think are AMAZING...when I can, I intend to try out a ton.

Anyways, I am in somewhat of a predicament. I am a US Air Force Airman, and my wife is a college student, so money is tight. A friend gave us a ton of frozen chicken breasts, and I am looking for a good way to prepare them.

I have my own spice rack (a wedding gift from my mother, a bit Jacques Pepin and Wolfgang Puck aficionado, she insists that the kitchen is the most sacred part of any home) pretty well-stocked with the basic essentials, but I do not have access to any fresh vegetables at the moment, and do not have extra meats like prosciutto or roast beef. I have a few dressings, a few oils, and a jar of garlic...pathetic I know, my poor kitchen is dying hehe

I am looking for recipes I can make with limited supplies. Any help is appreciated, donations gladly accepted


----------



## Janet H (Mar 8, 2010)

SIMPLE.  Pan seared chicken breasts.

Marinate chicken breasts in salad dressing for 1 hour.  Ranch or Italian would be best.

Heat a skillet add 2 Tbls of oil and cook chicken till browned and cooked through. 

Remove chicken from pan and deglaze (add liquid to hot pan) with some water or white wine (maybe a 1/2 C) and sizzle for a minute to loosen yummy browned bits from pan. Pour "sauce" over chicken. 

Serve over rice and some steamed frozen veggies.

Not too fancy, but tasty and fast.


----------



## Taliesin (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome...I know what is for dinner tonight. Thanks Janet


----------



## merstar (Mar 9, 2010)

These are excellent:

SOUTHWESTERN CHICKEN SKILLET
Southwestern Chicken Skillet - 223623 - Recipezaar

(Use ground ginger if you don't have access to fresh):
OVEN GLAZED CARIBBEAN CHICKEN
Oven Glazed Caribbean Chicken - 142274 - Recipezaar

(Use dried dill if you don't have access to fresh):
CHICKEN GYROS WITH YOGURT-DILL SAUCE 
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/4596


----------



## Taliesin (Mar 9, 2010)

They look great, Adding them to my virtual cookbook


----------



## Mama (Mar 9, 2010)

Brown the chicken breasts in a large skillet in a little oil.  Mix together 1 can of either cream of chicken soup or cream of celery soup with 1/2 cup of sour cream.  Add to the skillet, cover and simmer about 20 minutes until the chicken is done.  Great served over mashed potatoes or egg noodles.


----------



## Taliesin (Mar 9, 2010)

Hooooooo Mama that does sound good, and my wife LOVES my mashed potatoes...Thanks


----------



## sarah (Mar 9, 2010)

marinate chicken breasts in salt,freshly ground black pepper,lemon juice and garlic and pan fry in a little oil.Take out breasts,make sauce in the same pan without washing it(u dont wanna waste those chicken bits).you have so much choice in sauces.Just add some heavy cream to the pan,add seasoning,salt,pepper,red chili flakes,spring onion,let it cook and when it bubbles,add the already cooked chicken breasts,let the sauce fully coat the breasts,dish the whole thing out and serve with rice,potatoes,or nothing.Its yummy served alone.Another sauce you can make by cooking together some tomatoe puree,tomatoe paste,garlic,salt,chili flakes,a little sugar,scallions etc.Cook and reduce the sauce a little bit until it thickens.Pour over the chicken breasts.Another sauce can be made by deglazing the pan with some apple cider,add a tbsp of honey,some soyasauce,white vinegar,seasoning,and to thicken it,add some corn starch at the end and let cook for a couple minutes.
Enjoy!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2010)

If you ask me you can make chicken marsala, if there is no marsala wine it could be replaced with any wine, it is not going to be chicken marsala, but if you use wine that you like you will have wine flavored chicken, and it will be flavor that you like. Of course if you ask my daughter, she'd tell you to make chicken schnitzel. You know, breaded and pan fried, both are yum. If you want to get really fancy make chicken Kiev, same thing as schnitzel, but role a little cube of butter inside or margarine, then breaded and pan fried could finish in the oven.

Those are very simple recipes and do not require anything special, the only extra ingredients you might need for chicken marsala is wine and mushrooms. There is a very good marsala recipe that was posted on this forum, I’m sure we can dig out for you, and again it doesn’t have to be marsala.


----------



## luvs (Mar 9, 2010)

they could be a casserole ingredient if a cream-of soup/uncooked rice/cooked cubed chix/seasonings/canned or frozen veggies if available were cooked, then a layer of cheddar was placed on after baking.
or a chix/salsa/cheddar/rice wrap.

or they could be thawed & stuffed. there's ricotta if that's available, & frozen, cooked drained chopped spinach.....

there's chix chili, & plain batter-dipped or breaded chix strips, baked or fried. 

great on pasta dishes that include a creamy sauce.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2010)

If they are bone-in and skin on chicken breasts, lightly coat them with olive oil and then season them simply with salt and pepper and roast at 350 F until juice run clear and skin is crisp.  Server with baked potatoe. 

If they are boneless, pound them flat and cook over med heat in a bit of olive oil until they are browned on both sides.  Add one large can of diced tomatoes, some black olives and simmer covered until cooked through.  Server with pasta.  (if you have a lemon, a squeeze of lemon juice stirred in just before removing from the pan adds a nice flavor, but it is not necessary.


----------



## luvs (Mar 9, 2010)

luvs said:


> they could be a casserole ingredient if a cream-of soup/uncooked rice/cooked cubed chix/seasonings/canned or frozen veggies if available were cooked, then a layer of cheddar was placed on after baking.
> or a chix/salsa/cheddar/rice wrap.
> 
> or they could be thawed & stuffed. there's ricotta if that's available, & frozen, cooked drained chopped spinach.....
> ...


 
a few afterthoughts on this!
if making a casserole like i posted of, whisk milk (whole milk or even dilute canned) into the cream-of soup & use a generous amount. even if the casserole seems liquidy before baking. 
& if canned soup isn't in your pantry, a bechamel would be great!


----------



## Taliesin (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome ideas guys, thanks  no more boring roasted chicken every night


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 10, 2010)

Be sure to dry off your chicken breasts (or any meat for that matter) when you remove them from the marinade. If you put wet meat into the hot pan. it will not brown. It will just steam.


----------



## danpeikes (Mar 10, 2010)

I know you said you do not have fresh veg but even if you have canned or frozenyou can do a quick andeasy stir fry. Cut chicken into small pieces cook with a little oil over a high heat in a sautee pan or wok add vegetables.  If you are using canned veg add at the end, if using frozen either thaw first and add at the end or add a little earlier to defrost.  Remember canned and frozen vegtables are already cooked.  you can use any vegetables you like pretty much.  Add spices to your taste, soy sauce is a classic, ginger is good, garlic is great, if you like it spicy you can add some form of chili pepper or sezwahn (sp?) pepper corns.


----------

